# clean out plug?



## shovelshort (May 10, 2007)

I'm back!

Ok, here is what I need to do.  I have two 5" black plastic pipes coming up level with my concrete basement floor.  I had carpet layed recently and I want to cap these with something that looks better than a plastic cap.  I found some bronze metal caps that screw into a 4" pipe and have a built in clean out plug (Jones Stephens Corp. part # D59-945).  I assume I need to reduce this inside with something female threaded.

The existing white plastic clean out plug is about 1 foot down inside of pipe.  It is bowl shaped with 4 prongs sticking out on the inside.  I need to remove this plug since the new cap has one built in and I won't be able to remove the old one when I need to.  What's the trick?  Special tool?  Am I way off on these even being clean out plugs?


----------



## glennjanie (May 11, 2007)

Hello:
Yes, they are most likely cleanouts. You can use a male adapter on a new pipe and screw it in. Then put a plug fitting on the top with the brass plug in it; I think the brass will screw into the same threads as the plastic plug.
Glenn


----------

